# Cube meeting in Amsterdam



## Swoncen (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey!

I've only two more weeks left here in Amsterdam and then I'm going back to Vienna. I don't want to miss the opportunity to have a cube meeting since I never participated at competitions or other cube meetings - in Vienna there are not so many cubers..

So, I would prefer the next weekend, whenever it is best for the most of you. We can meet at my place, but my flat is very small and I only have two chairs  . If there is another place we can meet in Amsterdam it would be great.

I hope some of you want to come and it will take place.


Best,
Andreas


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> Hey!
> 
> I've only two more weeks left here in Amsterdam and then I'm going back to Vienna. I don't want to miss the opportunity to have a cube meeting since I never participated at competitions or other cube meetings - in Vienna there are not so many cubers..
> 
> ...


I was planning on having a cube meeting this weekend myself. I wanted to combine that with my fifty-fifty-attempt (solving 5050 cubes in a row).
We could have your meeting at my house near Rotterdam or we could try to find another way to combine our meetings


----------



## guusrs (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Andreas,

I have been looking for some time the next two weeks & weekends, but my agenda is very full. The Open Water swimming season nears, I have to prepare software and extend my training workouts. My sister-in-law visit from US, My mife's birthday etc
So I'm afraid I won't be able to meet you the next 2 weeks.
Hope you can make it to Arnauds place...

Gus


----------



## Erik (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll maybe be there


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 9, 2009)

@AvG: That would be great! I have to check how much it is to go to Rotterdam!
EDIT: It's only about 25 Euro for "same day return" - GREAT!

@guus: That's a pitty! Actually I'll be here until 25th of June, so maybe there is another option to meet.

@Erik: That would be very great for me!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2009)

guusrs said:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> I have been looking for some time the next two weeks & weekends, but my agenda is very full. The Open Water swimming season nears, *I have to prepare software* and extend my training workouts. My sister-in-law visit from US, *Wy mife's* birthday etc
> So I'm afraid I won't be able to meet you the next 2 weeks.
> ...


Guus: I guess that you will be preparing some spell-checker software 
Erik: You WILL be there or I will start abusing that Skype account 
Andreas: I could pick you up on friday at Hoofddorp/Schiphol/Amsterdamor you might be able to catch a ride with someone else from the Hoofddorp/Schiphol/Amsterdam area like Ron or Hanneke or even Joel from Leiden

More details by email tonight


----------



## Erik (Jun 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > Erik: You WILL be there or I will start abusing that Skype account
> ...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2009)

Arnaud, good luck with your 5050 attempt! (And you'd better start being careful with your posts - you're already at 5046. 5050 is a nice round number - it would be a shame to spoil it. And let's not forget you still need to post the weekly competition this week, so that's one of them.)

I'm worried about you - please consider giving up on the "nothing entering or leaving my body" part. I think simply doing it with no sleep is plenty impressive enough. All that time with no fluids can't be good for you.

And I suspect I will be far too busy to be able to do a 2700 cube attempt. Sorry to spoil the fun. Maybe pjk can do a 3900 cube attempt or something.


----------



## Hakan (Jun 9, 2009)

A meeting would be very nice! It's been a while since we've done something, I'm looking forward to one  I will probably bring friends who I got into cubing, so that will also be a nice first experience for them


----------



## Rama (Jun 11, 2009)

If there only would be a guy (preferably from Capelle) who would be willing pick me up.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 11, 2009)

It would be great if someone picks me up too. Diemen Zuid, Amsterdam Centraal, Amstel Station or anywhere near that?


----------



## Erik (Jun 11, 2009)

So when is it? Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, I'm interested too ! But I don't speak dutch at all.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 11, 2009)

Me neither. Where do you live?


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 11, 2009)

In Amstedam west. But I can easily go anywhere in the city by bike or tram.


----------



## Erik (Jun 11, 2009)

deadalnix said:


> Hey, I'm interested too ! But I don't speak dutch at all.


 
Luckily we all speak English


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2009)

Erik said:


> So when is it? Saturday or Sunday?



For Arnaud's attempt, I really suspect it will need to be both.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2009)

PM me or Erik for more info (phonenumbers, address, travelling arrangements)

I will start on Saturdaymorning at 06:00 and expect to finish around midnight 42 hours later.

Everyone is welcome all the time and any help for scrambling/scorekeeping will be appreciated.

The "nothing will enter/leave me body" clause of the challenge isn't going to happen. I have become quite dedicated to running and my metabolism is now much higher than it used to be.

As during every meeting I will provide food, drinks, fun and a place to sleep

If anyone has a good idea for a program that can be used for providing scrambles and keeping score for 5050 solves that would be greatly appreciated. Keep in mind that I will be using several cubes so a program that provides a new scramble after each solve will probably not work nicely in this case.

Because of this post, I will do 1 warmup-solve that will count


----------



## Hakan (Jun 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > So when is it? Saturday or Sunday?
> ...



I think even more 

I do not doubt Arnaud will give up his attempt, I'm just a bit worried about the no substance-entering-or-exiting-the-body rule.

But we'll see 

EDIT: I just read Arnaud's post. I'm glad you dediced not to! I'm looking forward to this


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 11, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> If anyone has a good idea for a program that can be used for providing scrambles and keeping score for 5050 solves that would be greatly appreciated. Keep in mind that I will be using several cubes so a program that provides a new scramble after each solve will probably not work nicely in this case.



Should be no problem to do this on our own. If you tell me what you need, I can create this programm. I don't know how this 5050 solves will be done, so please give me instructions and I can try my best. If there is a specific scramble-scheme please let me know. Due to your post count, you can PM me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> The "nothing will enter/leave me body" clause of the challenge isn't going to happen. I have become quite dedicated to running and my metabolism is now much higher than it used to be.


I'm very happy to hear that. Good luck, Arnaud! I wish you the best! I'm looking forward to seeing your consistent sub-20 times in a couple of weeks (after you've fully recovered).


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 11, 2009)

as long as you can do OH in a reasonable time you don't even need breaks while eating/drinking/bathroom

do you have a shower-proof cube?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 12, 2009)

Arnaud, check if you can add a live webcam feed of your attempt


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok, so what is the program now ?

The meeting is in Rotterdam or in Amsterdam ? And if it's in Rotterdam, who's traveling form Amsterdam to Rotterdam (to travel together).

Arnaud : I can make a basic script to launch ACube on random positions if you want. As it's in command line, scripting is easy.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 12, 2009)

It's at Arnauds place. I'm traveling from Amsterdam to Rotterdam and I'm still looking for someone who can pick me up. deadalnix you are also in Amsterdam?


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, but I have no car.

I can share some money for the gazoil if someone bring me with him


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi!

Thanks for this nice cubemeeting to all! It was cool to finally meet some cubers. I have some pics:

Arnaud's 5050 and Rama scrambling






focused





Arnaud shows Erik how to do it!





break





AMAZING Collection















Hakan @ scrambling










Amaury


----------



## Rama (Jun 14, 2009)

Great pictures Andreas, do you mind if I upload some pictures on my ''Hyves''? <-- Dutch version of Facebook.

Arnaud, I forgot my ''Slim & Slam'' cd at your place, if you'll ever near The Hague please drop by. I borrowed it from someone else, so I hope I will see you soon, or when you do 5051 cubes in a row.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 14, 2009)

serve yourself =)

if you like the original ones, just pm me. Those posted pics are 35% of the real resolution.


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey, some people are not on the photos  Furtive persons ?

Anyway, great WE, thank you arnaud and others !


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 15, 2009)

So..................the fifty-fifty didn't really go according to plan:

Plan:
Friday-evening; Learn and practice the 4 G's, the normal Y and a better Left-R perms. Also, go to bed early
Saturday: Start at 06:00
Monday: Stop at 02:00
In general: Don't stop for anything, except food and "un-food" breaks. I expected to get slower because of tired hands and to get faster because of the practice with F2L and 1 look PLL. I also expected to be very exited because I would finally turn into a "speed cuber" 

Execution:
Friday-evening/night;
*Erik and Rama showed up unexpectedly
* Joel invited us to a party at his place
* We got back home from that party around 05:00 and went to bed around 05:30
Saturday:
*Woke up at 08:00, started by myself at 09:15 (Erik and Rama were still sleeping).
* Others came in later during the day and helped with scrambling and writing the times in Excel
* After about 900 solves we went out for dinner in the city. I did about 75 solves in Pizzahut
* Continued untill around 05:00 because everyone went to bed. 
* I continued for about 25 solves more but I stopped because I was disturbing others (and doing this alone is BORING)
I started learning the 6 new PLL's from paper, watched the final episodes of Prison Break, read some of my favorite tech-websites and realised that I would never do all 5050
Sunday:
* Continued with the attempt at 10:15
* After a couple of hundred solves I switched back to "not use the new PLL's" because I kept messing them up
* Around


----------



## Faz (Jun 15, 2009)

How many did you do altogether Arnaud?


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 15, 2009)

2295 including a blindfold for the last solve


----------



## Rama (Jun 15, 2009)

deadalnix said:


> 2295 including a blindfold for the last solve



Too bad for starting too late and etc..., but still well done Arnaud, I am proud of you. 

Maybe next time start on friday?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 15, 2009)

Shame I wasn't there..


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 15, 2009)

(machines here are configured to reboot automatically after updates, but they were smart enough to send save/post commands to all programs!)

continued: 
Sunday:
* Continued with the attempt at 10:15
* After a couple of hundred solves I switched back to "not use the new PLL's" because I kept messing them up
* Around 18:00 we decided to go for an "epic number" and decided to make it 2295
* Finished around 20:00 after dropping some people of at the train station.
* The last solve was a blindfold solve to test if my brain/memo could still handle that after not sleeping for 36 hours straight (and after 2.5 hours in 60 hours). It was succesful 

General: This wasn't nearly as much fun as I thought. I didn't get faster at all because of the practise and this was even more boring for the scramblers (thanks guys). My body (fingers) didn't get tired at all. Staying focused is the main issue. When Joel was scrambling we raced every couple of solves and I kept getting low twenties while all non-racing solves were high twenties.

Final observations:
* PLL skips are very random. In the first 900 cubes I only had 4. Shortly after that I had 4 PLL skips in 8 solves.
* Knowing algs helps for FMC, but not for speed. Being able to perform F2L-cases and LL-algs without thinking is what is the most important for speed!
* Outside cubing gives better results than inside cubing. Sun-warmth, Sun-light and fresh air are all good!

The only way I think I could do 5050 cubes in a row is by having a box with 5050 scrambled cubes (or a team of robot-scramblers) and solving them 24-hour-marathon style (no inspection, no timekeeping, no stackmat). I would only do that to prove that it can be done, but a regular cube meeting or even a simple weekly competition is just a lot more fun


----------



## Rune (Jun 15, 2009)

* Outside cubing gives better results than inside cubing. Sun-warmth, Sun-light and fresh air are all good!

Apparently, you didn´t take part in WC 05!


----------



## Rama (Jun 15, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> * Outside cubing gives better results than inside cubing. Sun-warmth, Sun-light and fresh air are all good!
> 
> Apparently, you didn´t take part in WC 05!








*Seriously tough*, I noticed I couldn't sit outside for a long time (due to the sun and the scary bugs), I did my best to keep scrambling for as long as possible though.
I am not the type of guy who enjoys being outside.

Ps. I will cut and send the video to Arnaud a.s.a.p..


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 15, 2009)

Rama said:


> scary bugs



ARNAUD! LOOK! rama is scared of stuff too! yay for us rama 

also, while I am here, ARNAUD! when will you arrive at my place for the uk competition... and stuff.... i need to tell everyone in my town that there will be a happy waving guy here


----------



## Rama (Jun 15, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > scary bugs
> ...



No no no, you don't understand, we are talking about Starship Troopers-like bugs here:


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2009)

Rama is correct. That picture is exactly how my rooftop and my garden look. This is also the real reason I didn't do all the expected solves. Half of the time I had to go up to the roof and shoot some bugs.

Don't worry Charlie, we got rid of all of them (I think )

Seriously though, I prefer cubing outside in the sun. I guess I am not geeky enough to do it in an attic in the middle of the night (that is when I do other stuff)

Plans for UK Open will be made on thursday. Car and/or plane are still both options. Please don't warn the locals about the waving though. I am afraid of copycats stealing all MY cute women


----------



## Erik (Jun 16, 2009)

Rama said:


> Ps. I will cut and send the video to Arnaud a.s.a.p..



The one of the car stuff where we are just scaring other people?  I'd LOVE to see that one, it was so incredibly hilarious!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2009)

Erik said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > Ps. I will cut and send the video to Arnaud a.s.a.p..
> ...


Yep, that will be on there for sure. I returned Rama's cd and gave him the tape (I still need to edit video's I made 3 years ago)

Now all that is left at my place is just
1) Hakans sleeping bag
2) Someones socks (I am guessing Amaury's?)
3) A mess (I have had much worse)
4) Lots of candy and proper food that you guys didn't eat


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> * Around 18:00 we decided to go for an "epic number" and decided to make it 2295


Is there some special significance to the number 2295?


AvGalen said:


> General: This wasn't nearly as much fun as I thought.


I'm sorry to hear it, but I guess I can understand. Remind me never to try it. 


AvGalen said:


> I didn't get faster at all because of the practise


I'm still hoping that once you've rested up, you might find that you're faster. I figured it was after the attempt that you'd be most likely to see the benefit.

Anyway, good job on the attempt, and make sure you have an ordinary fun cube-meeting next time to make up for this one!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > * Around 18:00 we decided to go for an "epic number" and decided to make it 2295
> ...


*2295* should be read as 22.95. The good think about picking this number is that next time I will only have to do 1671 which I could (but won't) easily do by myself in 1 day.

Doing 5050 cubes wouldn't have been *fun*. What we did instead was though

I will only use F2L pairs and full PLL from now on for the weekly competitions. But I think what I did was train for a marathon. this type of *practicing* helps for your general stamina and health, but you don't get any better at sprinting

There will be another cube meeting at my place between UK Masters and US Open!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> *2295* should be read as 22.95.


Oh! Nice.



AvGalen said:


> Doing 5050 cubes wouldn't have been *fun*. What we did instead was though


That's good!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2009)

On a final note, please read this: http://www.funny.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/Funny.woa/wa/funny?fn=CF21C&Funny_Jokes=The_Pope_s_Chauffeur

Than consider that I had people like Erik, Rama and Joel as my scramblers


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 16, 2009)

Some video I have describe during the WE :

http://telperion.ridan.net/~nencaran/nantesopen09/RIC9juin/blind2x2-Mr0attention.MOV
http://telperion.ridan.net/~nencaran/nantesopen09/RIC9juin/blindfloppy2x2-deadalnix.MOV
http://telperion.ridan.net/~nencaran/nantesopen09/RIC9juin/blindfloppy2x2-ofapel1.MOV
http://telperion.ridan.net/~nencaran/nantesopen09/RIC9juin/blindfloppy2x2-Mr0.MOV


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi !

Does any of you are ready to another meeting in jully ?

You have no choice anyway, everybody have stuff from others xD


----------

